# Asus mega-fail with AMD motherboards!! Avoid!! - [Issue Resolved]



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (Oct 24, 2012)

With Vishera being released,companies like Gigabyte and others are releasing new BIOSes.

Obviously,not the company known as Asus:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318860/...350-fx-8320-fx-6300-fx-4300/880#post_18436753

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=23024050&postcount=178

If you check their website,they only list their "new" R2.0 motherboards as being compatible. Gigabyte have released updates for most of their 970 and 990 series AM3+ motherboards it seems.

It gets worse:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318860/...350-fx-8320-fx-6300-fx-4300/920#post_18436965

So they have a compatible BIOS for one 990 based motherboard and then tell people to buy an R2.0 motherboard for the others?? LOLWTF??

Now,it could be quite possible,that someone might release a hacked BIOS or you might be able to use an existing BD compatible BIOS,but this is a VERY poor show on the part of Asus.

Edit!!

The M5A97 Evo R1 works:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318860/...50-fx-8320-fx-6300-fx-4300/1040#post_18437905

Supposedly,this is one of the motherboards which supposedly would not work according to CS!

Second Edit!!

It seems the CS were talking crap and BIOS updates are being released:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2756220&postcount=12


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 24, 2012)

Bios 1605 works afaik


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2012)

I asked ASUS directly myself on this, when I get info, I'll update.


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 24, 2012)

no, this topic is not true. At first revision you need only BIOS update. R2.0 revision has better digital power not only CPU, but memory is not yet analog, but digital too. There are some next improvements as fastboot, bios flashback, better support for win8 etc. 
*But results is, old R1.0 revision is suport Vishera too!*


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (Oct 24, 2012)

FlanK3r said:


> no, this topic is not true. At first revision you need only BIOS update. R2.0 revision has better digital power not only CPU, but memory is not yet analog, but digital too. There are some next improvements as fastboot, bios flashback, better support for win8 etc.
> *But results is, old R1.0 revision is suport Vishera too!*



You should blame Asus CS for talking crap to people, when they asked them whether their newish motherboards would work fine with Vishera. I know a few people with Asus 970 and 990X motherboards who might want to upgrade themselves.



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> ...





> Check all board revisions before buying for piledriver. Not all (as yet) have support in the bios. I have been advised by ASUS that the M5A99x Evo R1.0 does not officially support these processors whereas R2.0 does.



Yeah,it does seem at least the M5A97 Evo works:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318860/...50-fx-8320-fx-6300-fx-4300/1040#post_18437905

That is only because someone decided to throw caution to the wind and give it a try. Yet the Asus CS seem to be have no clue at all.

So,on two separate occasions in two different countries,ie,the US and the UK,Asus CS told porkies, it seems, to push people to R2.0 motherboards.

Those CS people need retraining.


----------



## trickson (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree! Hell the least ASUS could do is get on the ball and get some BIOS updates out.


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (Oct 24, 2012)

One of the chaps over on OcUK is going to try an FX8350 with their M5A99X Evo.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

CAT-THE-FIFTH said:


> You should blame Asus CS for talking crap to people, when they asked them whether their newish motherboards would work fine with Vishera. I know a few people with Asus 970 and 990X motherboards who might want to upgrade themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   I got nearly the exact same response from ASUS CS when I requested info on whether or not my M5A99X was compatible with the FX-6200 when it was released (a newer BIOS was listed but didn't list the 6200 in the support list). If it's not listed on the support list then this is the "canned" response you will get. They actually sent me a form to rate their customer service.... twice!  I did not give them a very nice response. 

   Luckily, a member here spoke to ASUS directly and got the answer I needed but now this is happening again! 

C'mon ASUS- get your s**t together... I need a Vishera compatible BIOS for my M5A99X Evo and M5A97 Evo :shadedshu

No I will not buy an ASUS *AM3++ *board for an AM3+ CPU... I will buy something besides ASUS if this keeps happening.


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (Oct 24, 2012)

When I said the 970 EVO,I meant the M5A97 Evo!! I think both my mates would be well pissed off,if they could not plonk in Vishera as an update path,and I also told them to get the Asus motherboards over the equivalent Gigabytes too!


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

ASUS released updated BIOS files today for the M5A99X Evo and M5A97 Evo

* Note- M5A97 says the same:

_M5A99X EVO BIOS 1604
1.Improve system stability.
2.*Support new CPUs*. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us 
File Size  2,37 (MBytes)  2012.10.24  update _ 

These updates will (should?) support the Vishera CPU's. They don't list the "new" CPU's in the support list but this is *EXACTLY *what they did last time with the FX-6200 BIOS revision.

Don't bother to e-mail ASUS CS as you will continue to get the canned response that they are unsupported. This is due to the CPU support list not being updated. :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea it took asus a long time to output bioses for AM2+ boards to support 6 cores. This is one reason I stopped using Asus on AMD a while ago. I remember before I went back intel that i was just waiting for a bios to get a 6 core in my AM2+ then it never came so I went intel then bam 2 months later a bios FINALLY released for my board but by then I was already hooked on intel HT


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2012)

BIOS updates are coming.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> BIOS updates are coming.



Dave has spoken! Glad it is going to happen but they do need to be more vocal about CPU support


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> BIOS updates are coming.



So the hysteria is going to stop?  I would wager a bet the Vishera chips would have booted without the update, but in a low performance state as the Phenom II 955 chips did when installed in a board without a BIOS update. The FID/VID would have been set to the lowest state (4x) and the system would boot. The r2.0 of all boards released added a handful of feature as the Crosshair "-Z" does. What did you expect companies to do when AMD didn't release a new chipset with the new processors. Gotta make extra money somehow and plenty of people will order a R2.0 board for a premium simply because its newer.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

cdawall said:


> So the hysteria is going to stop?  I would wager a bet the Vishera chips would have booted without the update, but in a low performance state as the Phenom II 955 chips did when installed in a board without a BIOS update. The FID/VID would have been set to the lowest state (4x) and the system would boot. The r2.0 of all boards released added a handful of feature as the Crosshair "-Z" does. What did you expect companies to do when AMD didn't release a new chipset with the new processors. Gotta make extra money somehow and plenty of people will order a R2.0 board for a premium simply because its newer.



Yea I remember some boards would boot with a 955BE but it would be stuck at 800Mhz until the bios was updated.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 24, 2012)

BIOSes 1604/05 for non R2.0 boards have AGESA 1.5, so Vishera support. It's just that ASUS is slow in updating the CPU support lists on its website.


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 25, 2012)

I said it, is it bullshit, becuase you need only a bit logic. Cpu current condition are simillar between Zambezi FX and Vishera FX, Pins are the same, architecture is refresh of Zambezi, uniq of Bulldozers. 
And there is next proof:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...oard-Support&p=5146568&viewfull=1#post5146568

And with 970 chipset is the same. Is the same as Phenom II Deneb (C revision) and Phenom II Thuban (E revision)..Both you can use in AM3 boards


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2012)

All boards should have BIOSes live now? COnfirmed with my rep at ASUS, the R2.0 board thing is not true at this time. However, up till yesterday, some boards did not have BIOSes live for Vishera. Today, they do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> All boards should have BIOSes live now? COnfirmed with my rep at ASUS, the R2.0 board thing is not true at this time. However, up till yesterday, some boards did not have BIOSes live for Vishera. Today, they do.



So the emails are just feeding you the info that you would need to purchase a R2.0 board even though they are kinda silently releasing bioses for R1.0 boards for CPU support??? Kinda shady right?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So the emails are just feeding you the info that you would need to purchase a R2.0 board even though they are kinda silently releasing bioses for R1.0 boards for CPU support??? Kinda shady right?



not really. At the time ,that was teh case..only those boards had working BIOSes.



But yeah, they could have been a bit more forthcoming about how that support was going to play out...not that there was ever any doubt in my mind...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> not really. At the time ,that was teh case..only those boards had working BIOSes. But yeah, they could have been a bit more forthcoming about how that support was going to play out...not that there was ever any doubt in my mind...



Right on dave. Thank you for all you do here at TPU!


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> All boards should have BIOSes live now? COnfirmed with my rep at ASUS, the R2.0 board thing is not true at this time. However, up till yesterday, some boards did not have BIOSes live for Vishera. Today, they do.




I think oficially not all now, but there will be the same as with Phenom...If you put unsported Phenom II and your board has support some Phenom II, this CPU will be working. Only in post will be something as "unknown CPU detected". Vishera has only very small upgrades in die. Others is about programming.


----------



## CAT-THE-FIFTH (Oct 27, 2012)

FlanK3r said:


> I said it, is it bullshit, becuase you need only a bit logic. Cpu current condition are simillar between Zambezi FX and Vishera FX, Pins are the same, architecture is refresh of Zambezi, uniq of Bulldozers.
> And there is next proof:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...oard-Support&p=5146568&viewfull=1#post5146568
> 
> And with 970 chipset is the same. Is the same as Phenom II Deneb (C revision) and Phenom II Thuban (E revision)..Both you can use in AM3 boards



Why don't you complain at Asus support? You seem to be trying to make excuses for *their own support who told porkies.*


----------



## 50eurouser (Nov 2, 2012)

Dude bios 1605 for M5A97 is out, official FX Vishera Support link


----------



## FlanK3r (Nov 2, 2012)

CAT-THE-FIFTH said:


> Why don't you complain at Asus support? You seem to be trying to make excuses for *their own support who told porkies.*



see, I had right. And I need only brain and a bit logic, nothing more


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A97/#CPUS

Norton Youre golden for Rev 1 since bios 1605



CAT-THE-FIFTH said:


> One of the chaps over on OcUK is going to try an FX8350 with their M5A99X Evo.



http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A99X_EVO/#CPUS

Since Bios 1604 its supported


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A97/#CPUS
> 
> Norton Youre golden for Rev 1 since bios 1605
> 
> ...



Actually- All of my AM3+ boards now have Vishera support.... even my cheapo mATX Biostar A880GZ boards (got an FX-6200 crunching 24/7 @4.0 Ghz in one of them atm)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Actually- All of my AM3+ boards now have Vishera support.... even my cheapo mATX Biostar A880GZ boards (got an FX-6200 crunching 24/7 @4.0 Ghz in one of them atm)



Asus as of 890FX has yet to support Vishera


----------



## gmastra100 (Nov 28, 2012)

just got an asus crosshair V and planning to get an fx8350. Present bios is 1402 do I need to get the bios updated before I plug in the new fx , or is it already ok ?
thanks in advance


----------



## Super XP (Nov 28, 2012)

trickson said:


> I agree! Hell the least ASUS could do is get on the ball and get some BIOS updates out.


They useually good at Bios releases, but once the mobo gets a little older, they greatly lack support.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 28, 2012)

ASUS is generally pretty good with updates. They have a AM2 board that supports the Phenom II 955.

Biostar on the other hand... I have a AM3 880G board that doesn't support AM3+ processors


----------



## TheBigWookie (Dec 6, 2012)

*M488t-evo/usb3*

I feel left out as far as no Piledriver support for this MB.  Why does the 760g get a BIOS update to support the FX chips and not 880g.

Biostar 880g has a BIOS update - but not ASUS - come on.  Why did you pay more for the ASUS name if they don't update BIOS's?  

I've searched for Beta BIOS's with no luck either.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 6, 2012)

TheBigWookie said:


> I feel left out as far as no Piledriver support for this MB.  Why does the 760g get a BIOS update to support the FX chips and not 880g.
> 
> Biostar 880g has a BIOS update - but not ASUS - come on.  Why did you pay more for the ASUS name if they don't update BIOS's?
> 
> I've searched for Beta BIOS's with no luck either.



As far as I can tell that board doesn't even support Bulldozer CPUs, so forget about Piledriver.  I don't believe the M4A88T-Evo was ever released with an AM3+ socket, which is why it never received an update to support AM3+ CPUs.  ASUS has released BIOSes that support Piledriver/Bulldozer for their other 880G motherboards that did have AM3+ sockets like the M5A88-V EVO.


----------



## scottman5044 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok just so everyone knows, you can run a fx 8320 on Asus m5a99x evo r1. I have been running it for 2 yrs no problems at all @ 3.7ghz turbo 32gb ram 1600. I do want to upgrade to a 9590. Does anyone know if it will work fine? Just running 1 video card and have 1050watt corsair psu. Thanks


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 25, 2014)

scottman5044 said:


> Ok just so everyone knows, you can run a fx 8320 on Asus m5a99x evo r1. I have been running it for 2 yrs no problems at all @ 3.7ghz turbo 32gb ram 1600. I do want to upgrade to a 9590. Does anyone know if it will work fine? Just running 1 video card and have 1050watt corsair psu. Thanks


 
2yrs ago called they want your answer back...


----------

